# Tiger Salamander larvae as pet? (Axolotl?)



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, so I've been PINING over getting an Axolotl for over a year now ever since falling in love with them at my local aquarium. However, I can't find any local, and shipping is simply much too expensive, and it's quite hot here in Texas. SO, my dad was like; "I'll just take you to the bait shop and get you a tiger salamander." Upon looking them up, Tiger Salamander larvae are used as big bait, and look just like Axies. Are they the same thing? If not, how are Axolotls different?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Axolotl stay in larval form their whole lives (unless subjected to horrific water conditions- in which case they can morph to move to cleaner waters). Tiger salamander will grow up into a large salamander and will need a large land based, humid environment.

Bait? Tiger salamanders are extinct in Ontario. Send some over! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

